# Then and now. Need help (plant replacement)



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

That is one really nice DHG carpet, how long did it take? That's what I'm headed for. 
The tank is very nice, keep up the good work. Are you planning to add shrimp?


----------



## JSE (Jul 12, 2012)

No help.... lol


----------



## JSE (Jul 12, 2012)

assasin6547 said:


> That is one really nice DHG carpet, how long did it take? That's what I'm headed for.
> The tank is very nice, keep up the good work. Are you planning to add shrimp?


Its pretty quick I only had it in the back third of the tank as you can see it took over pretty well.


----------



## JSE (Jul 12, 2012)

No love. lol


----------



## JSE (Jul 12, 2012)

So here are a few pics Moved the Vesuvius to the back. Waters a little murky.


















Here are a few pics pics after I removed some and trimmed some of the hair grass. Thinking of growing some fissidens fontanus in the left end of the tank. Opinions?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks awesome. I'd let the grass fill in any bare areas. Trim it down, let it grow a little and then take a picture. Pull the equipment out when you take the pic. 

The hairgrass looks great.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

How big is your tank and how many light watt are you running?


----------



## JSE (Jul 12, 2012)

75G. 2x T5 6500K 55W bulbs with a good reflector.


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

I like it long, looks like a pretty meadow.


----------



## JSE (Jul 12, 2012)

secuono said:


> I like it long, looks like a pretty meadow.


It needed to be trimmed. It will grow back im sure of it. lol


----------



## JSE (Jul 12, 2012)

New thread. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=277834


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

JSE said:


> 75G. 2x T5 6500K 55W bulbs with a good reflector.


Wow and those hairgrass really grow well. By the way, how can you tell between a good reflector and bad reflector?


----------



## JSE (Jul 12, 2012)

AlanLe said:


> Wow and those hairgrass really grow well. By the way, how can you tell between a good reflector and bad reflector?


Good info on light. There was a thread bobbing around that had a small bit about reflectors. Cant find it now.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=184634


----------

